# Transfer content from TiVo Edge OTA to PC



## Kenobi-Wan (6 mo ago)

I have just purchased, installed and set up a TiVo Edge OTA unit. I am new to this forum, the TiVo edge and all things TiVo in general. Thus far, the unit seems to be functioning satisfactorily but I would like to know if there is a way to transfer content recorded on the unit to my PC.

I have done some reading on the forum and unfortunately the TiVo Desktop Plus is no longer available for download plus apparently never worked with the Edge anyway.

I found multiple references to KMTTG which also, unfortunately seems to be at death's doorstep, expiring in December.

So, as you might expect, my question is a simple one... Is there a way to transfer the content recorded on the TiVo Edge OTA to either an external hard drive or to a PC via a network connection.

Though my question is simple, it would appear that the answer is not so any helpful advice anyone could offer would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Programs do not expire. Its the security certificates at expire, but not so soon.

You may or may not be able to do the transferring. If you go to the Settings menu and look for System Information (try under Help), Use Channel Dn as the page down button and look for the line "TivoToGo:" It would be either a,a,a,a or i,i,i,i. If its all "a", then you have transfers enabled. 

When you do transfer/download the shows, it will be a .Tivo file. After decrypt (KMTTG option), It would be a .mpg, which is MPEG2 video file.


----------



## Kenobi-Wan (6 mo ago)

I checked the TivoToGo setting on my unit and it is a,i,a,a. Not sure what each of the letters stand for but I figured the "a"s outnumbered the "i"s so I decided to give the most recent version of KMTTG that I could find (v2.5a) a try.

It took a bit of tinkering around to figure out where to put the unzipped contents of the tools zip file (kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1n.zip) so that KMTTG saw them since the auto routine would not work for some reason.

I'm delighted to say that it does work, however.

Whenever I make any changes to the configuration, I get the following error:

Refreshing encoding profiles
Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)
Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)
Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg\config.ini
Refreshing encoding profiles

The settings do save though so it's not a problem so far.

The help files also recommend downloading via Program Stream instead of Transport Stream because it was less susceptible to problems but I actually found the opposite to be true. The resulting video when using the PS method was full of dropped / distorted audio and digital artifacts where as videos created using the TS method came out much, much cleaner.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------

